# Macbook pro: ecran noir et voyant de veille qui clignotte



## mommsse (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Alors presque tout est dans le titre, c'est la 3 ème fois en trois semaines que mon macbook me fait le coup (écran noir au démarrage et voyant de veille qui clignote) 

A chaque fois pour m'en sortir je doit faire des reset PMU, PRAM NVRAM et autre joyeusetés, 

Je suis sous Léopard et l'idée de savoir que cela peut survenir presque n'importe quand me met en boule... 

Savez vous si le problème est connu, et d'où vient généralement ce problème


----------



## mommsse (28 Novembre 2007)

Pas d'idée ?


----------



## mommsse (28 Novembre 2007)

En lançant le logiciel memtest, en cours d'execution j'ai obtenu un Kernel Panic

J'ai noté le rapport:

Wed Nov 28 23:50:25 2007
panic(cpu 1 caller 0x00195CD1): "pmap_enter: pv not in hash list"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1228.0.2/osfmk/i386/pmap.c:2810
Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack) 
0x5a6a3c48 : 0x12b0e1 (0x455670 0x5a6a3c7c 0x133238 0x0) 
0x5a6a3c98 : 0x195cd1 (0x45c0bc 0x5d9fb98 0x1 0x0) 
0x5a6a3d78 : 0x15f9a6 (0x5d9fb54 0x247b0000 0x1 0x9b5e2) 
0x5a6a3dd8 : 0x16226e (0x3747c80 0x5d9fb54 0x247b0000 0x1) 
0x5a6a3f58 : 0x1a7e8b (0x5af2960 0x247b0000 0x1 0x3) 
0x5a6a3fc8 : 0x19e407 (0x5f8d6c4 0x0 0x10 0x5f8d6c4) 
0x5fbff3e0 : 0x202000 (0x0 0x0 0x100 0x8000) 
Backtrace terminated-invalid frame pointer 0x14000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: memtest

Mac OS version:
9B18

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.1.0: Wed Oct 31 17:46:22 PDT 2007; root:xnu-1228.0.2~1/RELEASE_I386
System model name: MacBookPro2,2 (Mac-F42187C8)


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2007)

Essaye de faire un test avec l'Apple Hardware Test.

Tu as rajouté de la ram ?


----------



## mommsse (29 Novembre 2007)

J'ai rajouté 2go de ram il y a a peu prés 6 mois (Dan elec) je test l'apple hardware test demain, je l'ai pas sous la main, le test de memoire y est complet ? Serais je fixé ensuite ?

Merci


----------



## mommsse (29 Novembre 2007)

Je viens d'avoir un nouveau Kernel Panic:

Nouveau rapport:

Thu Nov 29 00:17:05 2007
panic(cpu 1 caller 0x001A7BED): Kernel trap at 0x00141465, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x80010033, CR2: 0x00000000, CR3: 0x00fcf000, CR4: 0x00000660
EAX: 0x00000000, EBX: 0x005313e0, ECX: 0x05929208, EDX: 0x08dffff7
CR2: 0x00000000, EBP: 0x586a7cd8, ESI: 0x00000000, EDI: 0x00000000
EFL: 0x00010006, EIP: 0x00141465, CS:  0x00000008, DS:  0x00000010
Error code: 0x00000000

Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack) 
0x586a7ac8 : 0x12b0e1 (0x455670 0x586a7afc 0x133238 0x0) 
0x586a7b18 : 0x1a7bed (0x45ea20 0x141465 0xe 0x45e1d4) 
0x586a7bf8 : 0x19e517 (0x586a7c10 0x0 0x586a7cd8 0x141465) 
0x586a7c08 : 0x141465 (0xe 0x48 0x10 0x10) 
0x586a7cd8 : 0x14167a (0x4ec240 0x0 0xb 0x206) 
0x586a7cf8 : 0x120889 (0x5283cd0 0x5313e0 0x0 0x0) 
0x586a7d58 : 0x120ba2 (0x5283cd0 0x6f29100 0x586a7dc8 0x4f09ecc) 
0x586a7db8 : 0x12016e (0x5283cd0 0x6f29100 0x10 0x0) 
0x586a7df8 : 0x1270be (0x6f29100 0x10 0x0 0x0) 
0x586a7f08 : 0x196afc (0x586a7f44 0x0 0x0 0x0) 
0x586a7fc8 : 0x19eb34 (0x56843a0 0x0 0x1a10b5 0x5f62e20) 
No mapping exists for frame pointer
Backtrace terminated-invalid frame pointer 0xbfff6dc8

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: WindowServer

Mac OS version:
9B18

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.1.0: Wed Oct 31 17:46:22 PDT 2007; root:xnu-1228.0.2~1/RELEASE_I386
System model name: MacBookPro2,2 (Mac-F42187C8)


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2007)

De souvenir, il y a deux tests au choix;
- un test rapide qui porte sur la ram,
- un test complet qui est beaucoup plus long.

C'est lequel de modèle ? Il est encore sous garantie ?


----------



## mommsse (29 Novembre 2007)

Macbook Pro Core 2Duo 2,16

Je l'avais achetée sur l'apple store étudiant, à mon souvenir il est couvert par 2 ans de garantie.

Il a planté une fois sous memtest.
Et la 2ème fois alors que je lancais une 20 aine d'application simultanément (pour tester)


----------



## mommsse (29 Novembre 2007)

Demain je fais l' AHT, je reviens vous donner des nouvelles des résultats du test...

Bonne soirée/nuit


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2007)

Ben tu fais un test avec l'AHT. S'il détecte un problème avec la ram, tu recommences le test uniquement avec les barrettes d'origine (en espérant que tu les as gardées).


----------



## mommsse (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je reviens avec des nouvelles:

Je viens d'effectuer les tests Apple Hardware de manière normale et de manière étendue et selon lui il n'y a rien a signalé, après 30 minutes de tests (j'ai 3Go de ram), il n'a détecté aucune anomalie.

Je viens de regarder la marque de ma mémoire vive, c'est de la CRUCIAL garantie à vie.


*Personne n'a déjà eu ce genre de problème ? Je rappelle:

Ecran noir au démarrage (la machine est allumé).
Voyant de veille qui clignote.*

Je n'ai pas encore eu de Kernel Panic aujourd'hui (utilisation habituelle) ni d'écran noir.

Je suis sous *leopard*, utilise *(BootCamp + rEFIt) avec Ubuntu Gutsy*, les problèmes survenait bien avant que j'utilise Linux.

Je me demande si cela peut provenir des autorisation, lors de la reparation, j'obtien ces messages:

_
Vérification des permissions de «*Macintosh HD*»
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/libexec/load_hdi*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskManagement.framework/Versions/A/Resources/DiskManagementTool*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Locum*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Install.framework/Versions/A/Resources/runner*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*private/var/root/Library/Preferences*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*private/var/root/Library*».
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur «*private/var/root*».
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Resources/readconfig*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Resources/writeconfig*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/libexec/authopen*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/Resources/OwnerGroupTool*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.

_

Qu'en pensez vous ? Une possible corrélation ?


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2007)

C'est peut-être sans rapport, mais j'aimerais bien comprendre.

Tu utilises rEfIt pourquoi ? Tu as installé un triple boot OS X - Windows - Linux ?


----------



## mommsse (29 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est peut-être sans rapport, mais j'aimerais bien comprendre.
> 
> Tu utilises rEfIt pourquoi ? Tu as installé un triple boot OS X - Windows - Linux ?



Exactement.


----------



## mommsse (29 Novembre 2007)

Ce problème est si exotique que ca ?


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2007)

Un peu, oui. Leopard dans ces conditions, ça complique les choses...


----------



## mommsse (29 Novembre 2007)

Je tiens a préciser:

Le clignotement sui survient en même temps que l'écran noir, n'a rien a voir avec le ronflement (mise en veille) mais bien un clignotage rapide.


----------



## Burnard (30 Novembre 2007)

Salut, J'ai également ce probleme sur mon macbook pro Léopard a jour (+bootcamp XP). J'ai des problemes d'allumage/arret de ma machine :

1. Lorsque je souhaite éteindre la machine (arret normal) et que je ferme l'écran la diode se met a clignotter (comme si il etait en veille). Il arrive meme que l'appareil se relance tout seul (malgré l'écran fermé).
2. Lorsque je souhaite démarrer la machine il arrive tres souvent que le bouton ON ne réponde pas (obligé de brancher, débrancher le secteur pour que ça s'allume).


----------



## mommsse (30 Novembre 2007)

Burnard a dit:


> Salut, J'ai également ce probleme sur mon macbook pro Léopard a jour (+bootcamp XP). J'ai des problemes d'allumage/arret de ma machine :
> 
> 1. Lorsque je souhaite éteindre la machine (arret normal) et que je ferme l'écran la diode se met a clignotter (comme si il etait en veille). Il arrive meme que l'appareil se relance tout seul (malgré l'écran fermé).
> 2. Lorsque je souhaite démarrer la machine il arrive tres souvent que le bouton ON ne réponde pas (obligé de brancher, débrancher le secteur pour que ça s'allume).



Il semble que cela proviennent de la RAM ou de l'EFI, l'Apple Hardware test n'a rien trouvé d'anormal, ma mémoire semble fonctionner correctement, j'attend de faire des test avec TechTool pro ce week end pour en être totalement convaincu.

Lors de la mise à jour de l'EFI, la lampe de veille clignote de la même manière, je suis presque sur que ca vient de là... 

As tu fait les tests AHT ?


----------



## divoli (30 Novembre 2007)

mommsse a dit:


> Il semble que cela proviennent de la RAM ou de l'EFI, l'Apple Hardware test n'a rien trouvé d'anormal, ma mémoire semble fonctionner correctement, j'attend de faire des test avec TechTool pro ce week end pour en être totalement convaincu.



Le souci, c'est que TechTool Pro n'est pas encore compatible Leopard (une màj est prévue); il est même fortement déconseillé de l'utiliser sous Leopard pour le moment.

Une des raisons que font que je n'ai pas encore installé Leopard...


----------



## divoli (30 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le souci, c'est que TechTool Pro n'est pas encore compatible Leopard (une màj est prévue); il est même fortement déconseillé de l'utiliser sous Leopard pour le moment.
> 
> Une des raisons que font que je n'ai pas encore installé Leopard...



Ah ! La mise-à-jour est désormais à disposition. Il te faudra juste la faire. 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127949/ils-sont-prets-pour-leopard


Edit: La màj est payante.


----------



## mommsse (30 Novembre 2007)

Je viens remettre ma config de base, j'ai désinstallé Linux, réinstaller Tiger, j'ai aussi installer TechTool pro 4.5.3, je viens de lancer les tests mémoire il a rien detecté d'anormale...

Je trouve les tests de TechTool Pro bien rapide, il y a t-il une option pour faire des tests memoire plus avancés peut etre ?


----------



## mommsse (1 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de lancer memtest, aubout d'une heure rien à signaler non plus...

Je laisse tourner cette configurations quelques jours, histoire de voir si les problème resurgissent, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Burnard (2 Décembre 2007)

Sous Tiger tout est ok ??
j'envisage d'y repasser ...


----------



## mommsse (2 Décembre 2007)

Burnard a dit:


> Sous Tiger tout est ok ??
> j'envisage d'y repasser ...




Non, ca n'a pas résolu le problème, j'emmene demain ma machine dans un apple center pour voir si ils ont déja reçu des cas similaire...

Tu ne m'a pas répondu, as tu fait les test Apple Hardware ?


----------



## Burnard (3 Décembre 2007)

Non pas encore. Je le fais dès que possible


----------



## Burnard (4 Décembre 2007)

tu es passé voir un apple center ?
j'ai quand meme l'impression que c'est un probleme purement "software" qui gère mal la detection fermeture/ouverture de l'écran :/


----------



## mommsse (4 Décembre 2007)

Burnard a dit:


> tu es passé voir un apple center ?
> j'ai quand meme l'impression que c'est un probleme purement "software" qui gère mal la detection fermeture/ouverture de l'écran :/



Je fais actuellement de tests avec des barrettes de mémoire différentes, je te dis ce que sa donne d'ici quelques temps ...


----------



## Burnard (4 Décembre 2007)

De mon coté j'ai un config standard (rien modifié) j'ai une connaissance qui a le meme materiel que moi qui ne rencontre pas non plus ce probleme ...


----------



## Burnard (4 Décembre 2007)

Salut !
Après un formatage et de nombreuses bidouilles, j'ai localisé le probleme de mon coté : iSync. Personnellement je l'utilise pour synchro iCal et mon tel par bluetooth. Apres avoir connecté les 2 le problème est apparu avec la diode qui apparaît après arret de l'ordi puis problemes d'allumage.
J'ai donc désactivé la synchro et supprimé mon téléphone des appareils et plus de problemes.

J'espère que ma solution sera la bonne pour toi aussi. Tiens moi au courant


----------



## mommsse (5 Décembre 2007)

Burnard a dit:


> Salut !
> Après un formatage et de nombreuses bidouilles, j'ai localisé le probleme de mon coté : iSync. Personnellement je l'utilise pour synchro iCal et mon tel par bluetooth. Apres avoir connecté les 2 le problème est apparu avec la diode qui apparaît après arret de l'ordi puis problemes d'allumage.
> J'ai donc désactivé la synchro et supprimé mon téléphone des appareils et plus de problemes.
> 
> J'espère que ma solution sera la bonne pour toi aussi. Tiens moi au courant



Pas de kernel panic depuis 3 jours en ayant retiré une barrette apparemment coupable (CRUCIAL), j'attend encore la fin de la semaine pour en être sur, la barrette est de toute les manière garantie, elle repartira en SAV si il s'avère que c'est bien elle la coupable


----------

